# AKG registration; naming the dog



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

When registering my dog with the AKC, where it asks for the dog's name can I just put "butch" or whatever the dog's name is? I've heard there are naming standards that must be followed.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

The only real naming standard that I am aware of can be imposed by your dog's breeder. They may insist that you include the name of their Kennel in the dogs registered name in one form or another. They would have stipulated this to you and the registration papers would indicate that the breeder has given you permission to use their name in your dog's name. If the breeder did not stipulate this to you then the choice is yours. Oh yes, the AKC will reject names that it does not approve of (vulgar, etc). And as long a 27 other dogs of your breed don't have that name then you're fine!
Here's the AKC's booklet on such matters, page 6 covers naming.
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RREGS2.pdf
many dog have call name that are different form their registered name. But a lot include the call name somewhere in the registered name.
You'll have to tell us what you settle one!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the link. The breeder provided no naming stipulations. So I put "Hank Williams" (Williams is my last name).

The wife wouldn't let me name any of my boys Hank, so the dog gets it.


----------

